# DIY Vacuum Pump.



## GotTheBug (Dec 11, 2014)

As I so readily admit that most times I would rather build something myself rather than buy it outright (even when it costs me more than if I would have just bitten the bullet to start with),
this little project is now complete and ready for the silver I've been working on. 

This is the most useful video I found through much searching, hope it saves one of us some time...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0p8v6wtVIE

Let's see if the embed code works...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0p8v6wtVIE[/youtube]


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2014)

I am not impressed with his skills in wiring a compressor properly, or his understanding of how they work, in his wiring he has the start winding in the circuit the whole time the compressor is running, it will work but is not good on the compressor.

His wiring is improper for the compressor.

It would be better to have the start winding only in the circuit at the start of the compressor along with the run winding, but as soon as the compressor is started the start winding is no longer powered, and just the run winding is powered, (the start winding should only be powered for a moment to get the compressor running, once running it is no longer used), this can be done with an additional momentary push button switch, or with the current relay that came with the compressor originally.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 11, 2014)

how long can you these as a vacuum ? minutes ? i have read conflicting information.

thats why i built this http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=20744&hilit=diy


----------



## Geo (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a friend that used a compressor from a refrigerator for about two years as a compressor to pump up air tanks. It's not good to run for long periods because they are suppose to have oil on the compressor. Running them dry will make them overheat. You can set to inlet and vacuate a large enough tank to filter a pretty big batch without running the compressor continuously.


----------



## etack (Dec 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested in vacuum pumps I sell them and return all the profit to the forum. I have 10 to sell now and I get them all the time.

they are out of old O^2 generators. $40.00 shipped to your house in the US.

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Dec 11, 2014)

etack said:


> If anyone is interested in vacuum pumps I sell them and return all the profit to the forum. I have 10 to sell now and I get them all the time.
> 
> they are out of old O^2 generators. $40.00 shipped to your house in the US.
> 
> Eric



if you have O2 generators maybe members may want to buy those for use in there AP tanks
i have never seen one & hope there small enough.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 11, 2014)

I've bought 4 or 5 from Eric, and they work great! I'm still using the first one, the one on my 3 colum scrubber:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18481&hilit=building+a+new+shed&start=40#p189866

Thanks, Eric!

Phil


----------

